# 2nd jab



## n brown (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Johnfrw (Apr 29, 2021)

I get mine on Saturday


----------



## caledonia (Apr 29, 2021)

I get mine on Wednesday


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 29, 2021)

Mine yesterday.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 29, 2021)

so many wrinklies here!  won't be getting mine until all you old boys are sorted.


Managed to get some footage of Trev just after his jab yesterday heading to the tea room


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 29, 2021)

wildebus said:


> so many wrinklies here!  won't be getting mine until all you old boys are sorted.
> 
> 
> Managed to get some footage of Trev just after his jab yesterday heading to the tea room



Oi, whippersnapper!


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 29, 2021)

Just received text on dog walk, called my doctors and booked 2nd Astra Zeneca jab for Sat 8th May.
Had planned to set off for 3 week trip to Scotland next Wednesday but now plan to head off Saturday 8th after Jab.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Apr 29, 2021)

I will have had mine 2 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Snapster (Apr 29, 2021)

I get my 2nd Pfizer jab next Friday. Mrs S had her first one on Monday.


----------



## jann (Apr 29, 2021)

Next Tuesday, can't wait!


----------



## Andydm (Apr 29, 2021)

Had mine Tuesday


----------



## harrow (Apr 29, 2021)

Had our 2nd Pfizer jab this afternoon


----------



## myvanwy (Apr 29, 2021)

Im getting Pfizered again next Wed.


----------



## oppy (Apr 29, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Im getting Pfizered again next Wed.


I'm having a go tonight


----------



## oppy (Apr 29, 2021)

We got ours on Good Friday


----------



## philgb (Apr 29, 2021)

We both had our second jabs yesterday. After the first jab, both of us had mild flu lethargic symptoms next day.
This time round, no side effects at all
Cracking job, let's slowly and carefully get our lives back


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Apr 29, 2021)

Yvonne and I have both had our second OxfordAZ jabs.

Frankly, we think we are lucky to have been born in the UK where vaccine's are free, available, and helping reduce both infection and transmission.

We have friends abroad who are not so luckily. They remain housebound in their apartments and are scared witless.


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 30, 2021)

We had our 2nd Pfizer jabs last Sunday both of us felt terrible all day Monday and fine since Tues.


----------



## harrow (Apr 30, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> We had our 2nd Pfizer jabs last Sunday both of us felt terrible all day Monday and fine since Tues.


I felt a bit tired the evening of the second Pfizer jab but that might be the relief of actually getting it done


----------



## Tezza33 (May 1, 2021)

We both get our second AZ jab today at 2.30pm


----------



## n brown (May 1, 2021)

don't drop  your guard !


----------



## GMJ (May 1, 2021)

4th June for my second. I hope I don't get a reaction as we are taking the MH up to Cheltenham that day at the start of our trip to Cornwall and Devon.

Mrs GMJ had hers last Saturday, AZ for both of us


----------



## Biggarmac (May 2, 2021)

Given how many of us on here have had our second jabs, it shows that the demographic is slanted towards the old farts end of the spectrum.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 2, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Given how many of us on here have had our second jabs, it shows that the demographic is slanted towards the old farts end of the spectrum.




But we're definitely well worth saving, Meg. 

All of those combined hundreds - nay thousands! - of accumulated years of great wisdom and experience?!


----------



## trixie88 (May 2, 2021)

daughter had appt 27 may......for 2nd jab...recieved a call yesterday........they have brought appt forward..can she attend 6 may........so she is well chuffed...

ive had both of mine.


----------



## maingate (May 2, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Given how many of us on here have had our second jabs, it shows that the demographic is slanted towards the old farts end of the spectrum.


I resemble that remark!


----------



## trevskoda (May 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> But we're definitely well worth saving, Meg.
> 
> All of those combined hundreds - nay thousands! - of accumulated years of great wisdom and experience?!


And most we cannot now remember.


----------



## Drover (May 2, 2021)

Another old git here,,,,getting it done thursday


----------



## 2cv (May 6, 2021)

Still awaiting ours but still got a few weeks to the 12. Others in our street got theirs with days to spare but in a couple of cases they are now over 12 weeks and have been told to ring again to enquire next week.


----------



## Biggarmac (May 6, 2021)

2cv said:


> Still awaiting ours but still got a few weeks to the 12. Others in our street got theirs with days to spare but in a couple of cases they are now over 12 weeks and have been told to ring again to enquire next week.


In S Lanarkshire we are all getting our 2nd jab at about 10 weeks.  Different Health Boards seem to be doing different things.


----------



## st3v3 (May 6, 2021)

Got my 2nd today, at 8 weeks. Could have had it a week ago, but didn't want to do it before Hereford lol.


----------



## jann (May 6, 2021)

Had mine after 11 weeks, no problems, glad it's done


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 6, 2021)

Phill has just come home from Hereford having had his 2nd jab.


----------



## trevskoda (May 6, 2021)

Im still suffering from mine, sore neck, brain fog, and not forgetting the runs, I dont do vaccinations too well.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 6, 2021)

Just had our first AZ jabs.
In Portugal.
So impressed by how they've suddenly sorted out the process.
No pain, even less aggro.


----------



## oppy (May 6, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> Just had our first AZ jabs.
> In Portugal.
> So impressed by how they've suddenly sorted out the process.
> No pain, even less aggro.


Well of course there's no pain, it's just a little prick !!


----------



## Pauljenny (May 7, 2021)

oppy said:


> Well of course there's no pain, it's just a little prick !!


No Peter... They had to put it into my arm.
When they tried to inject where you mentioned, it bent the needle,


----------



## Tezza33 (May 7, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Im still suffering from mine, sore neck, brain fog, and not forgetting the runs, I dont do vaccinations too well.


I don't usually have any reaction to injections but I have had headaches, brain fog and sniffles since Monday, Maggy had the same symptoms from Sunday the day after our second jab, I am not convinced that it is connected to the jab but if others are getting similar symptoms then it could be


----------



## myvanwy (May 7, 2021)

Im beginning to think we have had placebo's. Both SWMBO and myself have now had our second jabs, (me, Pfizer and misses AZ) and on both occasions no reactions what so ever. Friends and relatives had had quite severe reactions.


----------



## campervanannie (May 7, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Im still suffering from mine, sore neck, brain fog, and not forgetting the runs, I dont do vaccinations too well.


Are you sure that isn’t all the biscuits you eat.


----------



## Snapster (May 7, 2021)

Just back from my second Pfizer jab, I was in and out in 20 minutes, and that includes a 15 minute wait after the jab to make sure I was ok. 
We are given a certificate with QR codes which I scanned into my phone app. It will become the Health Passport needed for travelling within the EU and eventually abroad.
Arms a little sore now so I am having a large glass of medicinal vin rouge......


----------



## trevskoda (May 7, 2021)

Well over a week now and yes brain fog sore neck and the  worst bit is the shiscababs which lasted for 4 days before easing.


----------



## Minisorella (May 8, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Got my 2nd today, at 8 weeks. Could have had it a week ago, but didn't want to do it before Hereford lol.


Same here Steve... there was no way I was missing Hereford! I had my 2nd one yesterday evening. Arm aches a bit this time but otherwise no problems and it's good to feel 'finished'... for now


----------



## Goggles (May 9, 2021)

Had mine today at 10.30 AstraZeneca. No sore arm or dizzy legs yet.


----------



## n brown (May 9, 2021)




----------



## trevskoda (May 9, 2021)

Can we ditch the mask now after the second jab.


----------



## maingate (May 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Can we ditch the mask now after the second jab.


Trev .... you suited a mask long before the pandemic.


----------



## trevskoda (May 9, 2021)

maingate said:


> Trev .... you suited a mask long before the pandemic.


I take a nice picy.


----------



## Minisorella (May 10, 2021)

Well the tenderness in my arm only lasted a day, so yesterday I was shifting furniture around and hoovering up abandoned spider homes and all sorts. Arm is still fine but my back is saying "What the heck??"


----------



## witzend (May 11, 2021)

n brown said:


> View attachment 97357



How many are getting it after having had the second jab


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 11, 2021)

witzend said:


> How many are getting it after having had the second jab



Don't know? The stats will be somewhere,
Only 4 deaths reported for the whole of the UK today, so at least that nasty statistic is down to single figures - for now!


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2021)

When I looked it did seem it was easier to find reports from The US than over here. Thats news reports though, not the raw data.

Anyway, it's very low figures catching it after being fully vaccinated, 5 or 6 thousand and the US has over 80 million fully vaccinated, and that was a week or so ago. Was way less than100 deaths too. Something like that anyway.


----------



## Robmac (May 11, 2021)

Just had my second jab.

Got a strange craving for beer.


----------



## iampatman (May 11, 2021)

We had our first Pfizer jab here in Mazarron, Spain 3 weeks ago, we queued for 2 hours. Today, as well as the same folk turning up for their  second jab they included another younger group for their first jabs! We queued today for 4 hours and when we left the queue was even longer and I reckon those folk would have been waiting in the sun for maybe 6 hours. To make things worse many people couldn’t be found on the system when we registered, including us, so they were writing details down on scraps of paper. No doubt we’ll get a text message in a week or so asking why we didn’t turn up for our second jabs. Anyway, all done now and we had no adverse reactions last time other than a sore arm the following day.

Pat


----------



## trevskoda (May 11, 2021)

There is now talk of a third around xmas as a booster, no thank you.


----------



## witzend (May 11, 2021)

mark61 said:


> When I looked it did seem it was easier to find reports from The US than over here.
> 
> Anyway, it's very low figures catching it after being fully vaccinated


Thats what we need to get reports on to give us confidence to travel anywhere


----------



## witzend (May 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> There is now talk of a third around xmas as a booster, no thank you.


An after that it'll be a annual jab same time as the flue jab


----------



## 2cv (May 11, 2021)

We’re still waiting for appointment letters, the only way to get it here. Most locally seem to have got it in just under 12 weeks, but some have gone well over.


----------



## maingate (May 11, 2021)

witzend said:


> An after that it'll be a annual jab same time as the flue jab


The flue jab is protection against a fall of soot.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 12, 2021)

2cv said:


> We’re still waiting for appointment letters, the only way to get it here. Most locally seem to have got it in just under 12 weeks, but some have gone well over.



Bill, that's gobsmackingly unbelievable, and pretty disappointing, especially when you look at how the vax rollout has gone elsewhere in the UK.
I think your local health authority need to be answering some serious questions.
There's definitely a rabbit away somewhere there...


----------



## Minisorella (May 12, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Just had my second jab.
> 
> Got a strange craving for beer.


So no side effects then - that's good


----------



## Biggarmac (May 13, 2021)

2cv said:


> We’re still waiting for appointment letters, the only way to get it here. Most locally seem to have got it in just under 12 weeks, but some have gone well over.


In Lanarkshire we can logon to the appointment website to check bookings well in advance of the letter.  You can also change appointments through that.  The log on details were given on the letter for the first appointment.  Friends have, like me, getting 2nd jabs at about 10 weeks in at least 4 other counties in Scotland.


----------



## GMJ (May 13, 2021)

Mrs GMJ had hers on the 24/04 but I have to wait until the 04/06 for mine... the day we go away for 26 nights down to Cornwall and Devon so I hope I don't get a bad reaction to it!


----------



## jacquigem (May 13, 2021)

Getting my first jab today in Spain and been given a date in 3 weeks time for second.


----------



## alcam (May 13, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> In Lanarkshire we can logon to the appointment website to check bookings well in advance of the letter.  You can also change appointments through that.  The log on details were given on the letter for the first appointment.  Friends have, like me, getting 2nd jabs at about 10 weeks in at least 4 other counties in Scotland.


Yes system seems very flexible . Friends [and myself] have changed venues and dates with a quick phone call . First I've heard of anyone getting second jab beyond 12 weeks was on here . Would certainly be asking questions of my local health authority if this was happening


----------



## 2cv (May 13, 2021)

An explanation today of what had caused one person we know to exceed the 12 weeks for the second jab. It turned out there was no record of the first jab being done. They were told that this has happened in many cases due to poor wifi affecting the ipad that details are entered on. They were immediately given the second dose.


----------



## alcam (May 13, 2021)

2cv said:


> An explanation today of what had caused one person we know to exceed the 12 weeks for the second jab. It turned out there was no record of the first jab being done. They were told that this has happened in many cases due to poor wifi affecting the ipad that details are entered on. They were immediately given the second dose.


You'd think they would make sure WiFi was decent
Rectum rocket required


----------



## Polar Bear (May 13, 2021)

I had my first and second jab ages ago with no side effects. My wife went for her second on Tuesday and now I have a cold, how does that work?


----------



## ozzy1955 (May 13, 2021)

n brown said:


> View attachment 96928


Had my 2nd yesterday


----------



## n brown (May 13, 2021)

Polar Bear said:


> I had my first and second jab ages ago with no side effects. My wife went for her second on Tuesday and now I have a cold, how does that work?


you're a polar bear, comes with the job


----------



## colinm (May 14, 2021)

Was phoned up monday, "Would you like to come down 1:15 friday for your second jab?". Walk in, shown straight to a seat and I'm all jabbed up now.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 16, 2021)

Neil is just off to the doc's for his second Astra jab at 10am today


----------



## 2cv (May 18, 2021)

3 weeks to go till my 12 weeks is up and still no letter. Im in the under 65s with conditions so would have been done some time ago in most places. Seems difficult to do anything though. Link


----------



## n brown (May 18, 2021)

2cv said:


> 3 weeks to go till my 12 weeks is up and still no letter. Im in the under 65s with conditions so would have been done some time ago in most places. Seems difficult to do anything though. Link


i phoned the nearest vac centre and asked for the second one  .they were very accommodating


----------



## colinm (May 19, 2021)

Couple of people I know have had text messages asking if they want to rebook 2nd jab for a earlier date, living just a short distance from the 2nd highest infected rate for Indian variant it must be tempting.


----------



## REC (May 19, 2021)

Booked our vaccines for first day out of isolation. Second are for August but will try and bring them forward...


----------



## jagmanx (May 19, 2021)

REC said:


> Booked our vaccines for first day out of isolation. Second are for August but will try and bring them forward...


Thanks Ruth useful to read..We are similar..have to book when we are back in UK (hopefully)
Again will try to book whilst in isolation to get ASAP after !
PS Thailand trying to ramp up vaccinations but hampered by not buying in soon enough
They are also prioritising certain areas (rightly so)
I hope James and his family get sorted.
Sinovac the likely vaccine for most (for now)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 20, 2021)

2cv said:


> 3 weeks to go till my 12 weeks is up and still no letter. Im in the under 65s with conditions so would have been done some time ago in most places. Seems difficult to do anything though. Link



Sound like they are having major problems Bill.
Hope they get their systems sorted. Systems? More like 'what systems?' by the sound of it!

All a bit worrying, especially as there are Indian variants spreading quite rapidly.


----------



## 2cv (May 20, 2021)

n brown said:


> i phoned the nearest vac centre and asked for the second one  .they were very accommodating



Unfortunately it doesn’t work like that here. Until the 2nd vaccination is in the system the help line cannot do anything. We are both awaiting letters and hopefully will be within the twelve weeks of the first one. This article suggests that it’s ok to go over 12 weeks, but nevertheless with local rates rising and the jab available to anyone 8 weeks after the first if over 50 in most places it would be best if it could be done asap. Link


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 20, 2021)

2cv said:


> Unfortunately it doesn’t work like that here. Until the 2nd vaccination is in the system the help line cannot do anything. We are both awaiting letters and hopefully will be within the twelve weeks of the first one. This article suggests that it’s ok to go over 12 weeks, but nevertheless with local rates rising and the jab available to anyone 8 weeks after the first if over 50 in most places it would be best if it could be done asap. Link



That link is not working, Bill?


----------



## trevskoda (May 20, 2021)

witzend said:


> An after that it'll be a annual jab same time as the flue jab


Stopped the flue jab at 16 as it near killed me and i missed the last school trip, cov jab has left me all fuzzy headed and not to well, I think down the line we should find out more about it.


----------



## 2cv (May 20, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That link is not working, Bill?


Just tried it again and it works for me.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 20, 2021)

Works for me too.


----------



## 2cv (May 24, 2021)

Arrived home today and still no 2nd jab letter. I’m lucky in that I found the web site to check and now know that I have a date in June 3 days before my 12 weeks from first jab is up. At the weekend half the appointments at the SECC in Glasgow were missed because letters never reached their recipients. Susie seems unlikely now to achieve 2nd jab after 12 weeks as even online she has no appointment. I was already 6 weeks behind most places getting my first jab, as was Susie. Hope that this shambles will one day be examined.


----------



## maingate (May 24, 2021)

If it is not too far to travel, just turn up at a centre late in the day. I am sure they will jab the two of you there and then. This is because a number of people will not have turned up for their appointments.


----------



## 2cv (May 24, 2021)

maingate said:


> If it is not too far to travel, just turn up at a centre late in the day. I am sure they will jab the two of you there and then. This is because a number of people will not have turned up for their appointments.



We’d definitely do that, but no chance here. When I got my first jab Susie, who is one cohort behind, came along with that in mind but it was a case of no letter no jab.


----------



## yorkieowl (May 24, 2021)

Got text last Mon saying we could book an earlier appointment for 2nd jab, we both used same contact number, hubby was due Thursday anyway so gather it was for me as mine wasn’t due til 2nd June, he rang 119 and eventually got through to be told they could only check for an earlier appointment if I cancelled the one I had, when asked they also stated that I could end up with a later one! Obviously didn’t bother.  When hubby went for his, he was just explaining to them when the manager said to just go in on Sat morn when it’s quieter and they’d give me it.  Sat morning, in and out in less than 5 mins, people  on the system with appointments taking longer.


----------



## st3v3 (May 25, 2021)

2cv said:


> We’d definitely do that, but no chance here. When I got my first jab Susie, who is one cohort behind, came along with that in mind but it was a case of no letter no jab.



Every day is different Bill, take her along anyway, making it clear about the 12wks.

If you don't ask you don't get!


----------



## jacquigem (May 25, 2021)

yes works in Spain friends of ours turned up with one appointment between them, asked if they could both be vaccinated ,which happened no problem.


----------



## GMJ (May 25, 2021)

Mine is booked for the 4th June but friends in England who are younger than me, have been able to get theirs already.


----------



## harrow (May 25, 2021)

Our vaccines are notified by *mobile phone text message*, and guess what text my phone completely locked up on, yes the vaccine appointment, that phone got returned to the shop !


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 25, 2021)

Had my second jab yesterday (Oxford Astra Zeneca). No ill effects at all.  
Just taken a lateral flow test & got negative so it's 2/2 for me.


----------



## colinm (May 25, 2021)

Someone decided one of the major vaccine hubs near us would change to a 'walk in' service, possibly due to being close to the 3rd worse area for new variant.
To achieve this all bookings where cancelled! Gf's brother should have had second AV jab yesterday but they only had Phizer, she tried to take him first thing this morning, grid locked roads, one poor nurse was at entrance to site having to tell people there was a three hour wait!
They just been back, and fortunately only had a short wait.


----------



## REC (May 25, 2021)

Just had first jab...told to cancel my second which was automatically booked for August, and rebook it on website or phone 119 for eight weeks instead of twelve. Website only gives five days in advance, and 119 keep cutting me off just as I work my way through to "speak to someone"....happened three times now. But at least we have started on safer road!


----------



## wildebus (May 25, 2021)

maingate said:


> If it is not too far to travel, just turn up at a centre late in the day. I am sure they will jab the two of you there and then. This is because a number of people will not have turned up for their appointments.


This seems a good idea and makes sense.
out of interest, I don't know how common it is but "my" local hub do the Pfizer jab at the start of the day and switch to the Astra-Zeneca one near the end of the day to avoid having left over doses without any arms to stick them into (AZ having a greater shelf life once opened I think?).
If this approach is common, depending what you had first time round might have to drop by at different times of the day to get a chance?


----------



## Tim120 (May 25, 2021)

Had second this afternoon, both AZ, only difference was being asked to wait 10 minutes before driving, forgot to ask how we move forward from here with regards to top ups/boosters. Small church hall not busy last time, little bit busier this time because of 10 minute wait I guess. As of tomorrow they will be giving both Az and Phizer bassed on age. I did ask if it was to do with the possibility of side effects of AZ in younger people and the answer was yes.
No physical response yet and I doubt there will be one judging from other reports of jab2, I was given a little sticker stating I've had my covid vaccination and my official record of proof (NHS business card thing) was updated 
Hopefully we can keep on top of this and adjust the vaccine if necessary for any variants for an annual top up.


----------



## colinm (May 26, 2021)

REC said:


> Just had first jab...told to cancel my second which was automatically booked for August, and rebook it on website or phone 119 for eight weeks instead of twelve. Website only gives five days in advance, and 119 keep cutting me off just as I work my way through to "speak to someone"....happened three times now. But at least we have started on safer road!


Monday had the 'email alert' from local council about the new 'walk in' service, and how two of local hubs where now doing this.
Here's the joke, apparently it's "Now much easier to get vaccination, and those having cancellation can book online and get second dose earlier". Well two people I know had the cancelation SMS two days before appointment, and when they tried to book online the earliest was couple of weeks later, and GF got her brothers SMS cancelation two hours before appointment! So it's no wonder that there are big queues as hundreds of people are trying to get their jab on time, let alone early.


----------



## Andyjbee (May 26, 2021)

Tommy 2 jabs here, astrazeneca, first one knocked me for six (added bonus of 2 days off work) feared the worse for my second as it was booked for a Friday, nothing whatsoever. I thought it would knock my weekend out, not even a sore arm.


----------



## 2cv (May 26, 2021)

Finally got my letter for the second jab. Just 8 weeks later than it would have been in Lancashire. Sadly local levels are rising daily due to the tardy vaccine rollout, 77 per hundred thousand today.


----------



## trevskoda (May 26, 2021)

Wife had her second today, now in bed with sore arm sick tummy and a spinning head, that will teach her to fall into the cement mixer.


----------



## st3v3 (May 27, 2021)

2cv said:


> Finally got my letter for the second jab. Just 8 weeks later than it would have been in Lancashire. Sadly local levels are rising daily due to the tardy vaccine rollout, 77 per hundred thousand today.



How long is that between jabs Bill?


----------



## 2cv (May 27, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> How long is that between jabs Bill?



3 days short of 12 weeks.


----------



## Tim120 (May 27, 2021)

Good for you, not sure of the evidence about 12 weeks being maximum between jabs and being most beneficial.


----------



## Alberto (May 27, 2021)

Tim120 said:


> Good for you, not sure of the evidence about 12 weeks being maximum between jabs and being most benef was





st3v3 said:


> How long is that between jabs Bill?


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-57276116 , maybe reason why?


----------



## 2cv (May 27, 2021)

Alberto said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-57276116 , maybe reason why?


That is partly the reason that we are so far behind other parts of the UK. Other reasons are that some areas have received vaccines that should have been used elsewhere. For example all adults over 18 have been offered jabs in the Western Isles. It’s very sad that there are now rapidly rising levels in other parts of Scotland.


----------



## GMJ (May 28, 2021)

All adults over 18 now getting the job here in Wales plus from yesterday, there are 'walk in' centres in some places so they don't even have to book...just turn up!

The second jab being brought forward in England to 8 weeks hasn't hit our part of Wales. As I had my first one in a Dr's surgery and I suspect that they are at full chat anyway so can't really bring forward 2nd jab dates, so I've another week to wait until mine. I have friends younger than me in England who have already had their 2nd jabs.


----------



## trevskoda (May 28, 2021)

About 50% here dont bother with the jab, not one in my builders merchants have done so when I asked.


----------



## mark61 (May 28, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> About 50% here dont bother with the jab, not one in my builders merchants have done so when I asked.


 Heard on radio that NI are well ahead of schedule with vaccine. Something like over 70% jabbed and 40% double jabbed.


----------



## TeamRienza (May 28, 2021)

Vaccinations
People vaccinated in Northern Ireland​Up to and including 26 May 2021
*All vaccination data*
Daily — 1st dose
3,332
Total — 1st dose
1,034,143
Daily — 2nd dose
9,713
Total — 2nd dose
639,883
Percentage of adult population
71.2%
1st dose
44.0%
2nd dose


----------



## wildebus (May 28, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> About 50% here dont bother with the jab, not one in my builders merchants have done so when I asked.


by choice I presume?

I wonder how many have REALLY had it but don't want to admit it to their mates 'coz they are "real men and not frightened of some stupid virus"?


----------



## mark61 (May 28, 2021)

I think Trev just forgot a vital bit of info.
All the older fellas in the builders merchant go and hide when they see him coming and leave the 18 year olds to deal with him.


----------



## trevskoda (May 28, 2021)

Many of the so called Irish think its a British thing with a chip in it to spy on them, so will never take it, the fig shown are for the british sector here.


----------



## trevskoda (May 28, 2021)

New single dose vacine no out,just on news as i type.


----------



## 2cv (May 29, 2021)

Yesterday on a local FB group we saw that local walk in vaccinations were to be made available in Greater Glasgow health board area for first jab for over 40s or second Astra Zeneca jabs for those who had been waiting for over 10 weeks from first jab. We decided to give it a try and turned up at 10.30. Lucky that we rechecked the location this morning as it had changed from what was published last night. Queued in the sunshine and both had the jab (administered on an Oxford Tube bus) by 12.00. By this time there was a 3 hour wait, but for those keen for vaccination worth it. Website for availability here, Link


----------



## Harryw (May 29, 2021)

Funny world isn’t it, reading on here you’d think some have been injected with Satan spawn, but I know of no one that has had side affects bar a very slightly sore arm. 
Even my sons and their wives in their 30’s have had their first doses with no ill effects too.


----------



## colinm (May 29, 2021)

Harryw said:


> Funny world isn’t it, reading on here you’d think some have been injected with Satan spawn, but I know of no one that has had side affects bar a very slightly sore arm.
> Even my sons and their wives in their 30’s have had their first doses with no ill effects too.


I've had no side effects whatsoever, same for a friend, gf and her family have all had tiredness, headaches, and in gf's case, nose bleeds after both jabs.


----------



## 2cv (May 29, 2021)

Article about where we got jabbed today. Link


----------



## colinm (Jun 1, 2021)

colinm said:


> Monday had the 'email alert' from local council about the new 'walk in' service, and how two of local hubs where now doing this.
> Here's the joke, apparently it's "Now much easier to get vaccination, and those having cancellation can book online and get second dose earlier". Well two people I know had the cancelation SMS two days before appointment, and when they tried to book online the earliest was couple of weeks later, and GF got her brothers SMS cancelation two hours before appointment! So it's no wonder that there are big queues as hundreds of people are trying to get their jab on time, let alone early.


Speaking to a friend, he hadn't heard all the appointments had been cancelled and went yesterday to get his jab.
They had run out of vaccine and only told him to rebook a appointment!


----------



## Wully (Jun 2, 2021)

Got my second jab letter today 20th June had the first one on 1 April so roughly about 10 weeks aprt.  Just in time for my trip away.


----------



## barryd (Jun 2, 2021)

Come to Barnard Castle if you are struggling to get jabbed!  I had my second one there (55) a week and a half ago and there was only me there in the little hospital and about twenty doctors and nurses. I felt like a VIP.  Well I suppose I am a Rock Star so maybe they just booked me in that day. Should have asked for a Limo.   

They have done very well here. Nearly 100% take up and well into the under 40s now.  No covid here touch wood for months now.


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 2, 2021)

Got my second  in Guardamar del Segura today ,3 weeks after first.Wife accompanied me and got her first jab despite not having been given an appointment. She was also given her date for second in 3 weeks time.


----------



## colinm (Jun 2, 2021)

barryd said:


> Well I suppose I am a Rock Star so maybe they just booked me in that day. Should have asked for a Limo.
> 
> .


Did you threaten to murder a tune.


----------



## barryd (Jun 2, 2021)

colinm said:


> Did you threaten to murder a tune.


Ooooooooooooooooh! Right!


----------



## Tim120 (Jun 11, 2021)

Son and D-I-L both received text from GP saying come and get 2nd jab asap as there is an outbreak not far from them 1st jab five weeks ago.


----------



## colinm (Jun 11, 2021)

colinm said:


> Speaking to a friend, he hadn't heard all the appointments had been cancelled and went yesterday to get his jab.
> They had run out of vaccine and only told him to rebook a appointment!


My friend finally got his 2nd jab yesterday, had to go to Letchworth as no local appointments for several weeks, for some reason he shied away from trying 'walk in'.
Around here all adults can now use the 'walk in' service, I guess this is due to the increasing cases we have.


----------



## colinm (Jun 12, 2021)

Whilst searching on local Faceache page for a post I was told about, came across post by local council 3hours ago that nearest hub was open to all over 18's, 2 hours later they posted it was closed due to excessive demand! At least this shows younger people are just as keen to be vaccinated. Problem is at moment the local data shows there is a massive surge in cases for 10-19 year olds.


----------



## mjvw (Jun 13, 2021)

Had second jab on Tuesday last week, tested twice a week through work. First jab nocked me for six second no issues had the Aldi version.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 14, 2021)

mjvw said:


> Had second jab on Tuesday last week, tested twice a week through work. First jab nocked me for six second no issues had the Aldi version.



 

Chellspecker strikes again?


----------



## mjvw (Jun 14, 2021)

0pps blame predictive txt  Kicking myself now


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 14, 2021)

Have not been good since i got both of mine, I think the gov has been putting stuff in it to get rid of half of us older folk, to many pensions to pay out on.


----------



## Wully (Jun 19, 2021)

Getting my 2nd jab tomorrow for Father’s Day.


----------

